# NEW MAVERICK ET-735 - NOW AVAILABLE!!



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2015)

*Get the Latest Bluetooth Remote Thermometer from Maverick*
*MAVERICK ET-735*​*Maverick ET-735 Bluetooth 4.0 Wireless Digital Cooking **Thermometer - Monitor up to 4 Probes Simultaneously -* *Compatible with Most IOS & Android Phones - Great for** BBQ, Smoker, Grill, Oven, Meat and Food*​ ​*Available in Black or White*​ ​*$79.99*​*In Stock!*​*http://amazenproducts.com*​ ​












ET-735 1.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2015





   













ET-735 2.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2015


















ET-735 3.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2015


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 27, 2015)

Does this use the same probes as the 733?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Does this use the same probes as the 733?


*Yes, the ET-732 & ET-733 Probes Will Work in the New ET-735*

*The ET-735 Probes are** WATERPROOF!*


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 28, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Yes, the ET-732 & ET-733 Probes Will Work in the New ET-735*
> 
> *The ET-735 Probes are** WATERPROOF!*


Todd, any chance that you know whether the et-735 probes are backwards compatible with the et-732 ?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Todd, any chance that you know whether the et-735 probes are backwards compatible with the et-732 ?


Yes, the New Waterproof ET-735 Probes are backward compatible with the ET-732 and ET-733

 I have 100 of them on order, but they're not available yet


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 28, 2015)

Crap, I bought the 733 a month ago!! Looks like my dad is going to get a slightly used 733, lol!


Has the bugs in the app been worked out? Some reviews state that it crashes often and all data is reset. I hope so, cause this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## wade (Mar 28, 2015)

Todd. My wife as just asked if you would please take the "Add to Cart" button off your site


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Wade said:


> Todd. My wife as just asked if you would please take the "Add to Cart" button off your site


*Repeat after me....*

*But honey, it's really for you!*


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 28, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> Crap, I bought the 733 a month ago!! Looks like my dad is going to get a slightly used 733, lol!
> 
> 
> Has the bugs in the app been worked out? Some reviews state that it crashes often and all data is reset. I hope so, cause this is exactly what I was looking for.





I am also interested in this question!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 28, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> I am also interested in this question!


Good Question!

I'm not aware of any issues, but certainly will ask my rep at Maverick


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool,  thanks.


----------



## ryno21 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I had been waiting for the iGrill2 to come back in stock, but once I seen this and Todd's April 20% off deal I had to order one.  Thanks Todd!  We will see how the 735 works.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 31, 2015)

Ordered!


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 31, 2015)

I didn't look into the details of the April 20% off deal but I'm guessing the free shipping is only for the continental US? This will be coming out of my beer money!!! I'll get an order figured out! If I'm getting something from Todd I'm gonna fill that box up!!!!


----------



## dreadylock (Apr 29, 2015)

ordered and expecting delivery today

I traded my birthday gift so i can get this early

thanks Todd great deal , now i need a 5x8 pellet smoker


----------



## dougmays (May 5, 2015)

Wade said:


> Todd. My wife as just asked if you would please take the "Add to Cart" button off your site





TJohnson said:


> *Repeat after me....*
> 
> *But honey, it's really for you!*


ROFL!!


----------



## inkjunkie (May 5, 2015)

See more than 1 less than favorable review on Amazon


----------



## wade (May 5, 2015)

I use an Samsung Galaxy S5 phone and have been advised not to get the ET-735 at the moment as there are still connectivity issues with some Android phones.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 5, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Yes, the ET-732 & ET-733 Probes Will Work in the New ET-735*
> *The ET-735 Probes are* *WATERPROOF!*



Are the new probes waterproof or water resistant? I am not trying to split hairs but I am looking for "immersable" probes.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 5, 2015)

Wade said:


> I use an Samsung Galaxy S5 phone and have been advised not to get the ET-735 at the moment as there are still connectivity issues with some Android phones.


Thanks Wade, you just saved me $80. Wondering if it would work with my Android based tablet....but not worth taking a gamble. Already have a Thermoworks that is very duracle...and has great probes.


----------



## mrflufalufagus (Jun 1, 2015)

I was set on upgrading to the iGrill2 but I'm glad I came across this. I need to order a AMNPS so I'll see if these are available in the store and just get everything at once. Are there any current coupon codes or mil/leo discounts?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 1, 2015)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 1, 2015






The irony....


----------



## mrflufalufagus (Jun 1, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, was that published somewhere here on the site?

Sorry if I missed it, I'm new to the forum.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 1, 2015)

It' was right under your message when I saw it. Hence the irony comment. Lol! It's a real good sale from a real good company. I bought my 735 during his last sale. Still haven't used it yet though. Been using my 733 and my grill.


----------



## mrflufalufagus (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol, that's awesome. It's even better since my wife is pregnant with our first child so we are celebrating our first mother's/father's days this year.

I will take that as a sign of fate and stock up :)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## mrflufalufagus (Jun 22, 2015)

Just wanted to post a quick update.

First off, customer service from A-Maze-N Products was top notch. I will be returning there for all my grilling accessories needs as well as sending everyone I know that way.

Secondly, the new Maverick ET-735 was super simple to setup and extremely accurate right out of the box!

On my first smoke ever I ran all 4 probes, 1 ambient probe on the top and 3rd rack to get a good picture of actual cook temps as well as a temp probe in one of the slabs on each rack to monitor temps.

Here's a quick picture of it all in action, it's hard to see but the monitor is clipped to the rail on the back. I synced up with my iPad and ran everything from there.






4 stars for the unit and probes, will add the 5th star if the probes clean up easily and remain consistent after a couple more smokes.

3 stars for the app. It seems like the app is still in it's early development stages and from previous reviews it seems like they have already taken care of many of the bugs in it. I didn't run into any problems, but I believe there is a lot of untapped potential in it, such as recording temps to memory to produce and save temp graphs from each session. My only complaint is that silencing an alert on the app does not silence it on the unit so you still have to go out and hit the power button to silence the audible alert. There may be a setting on the device itself to change that so I will look into it a little further.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 22, 2015)

Wonder if the Android bugs have been resolved yet?


----------



## dougmays (Jun 23, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Wonder if the Android bugs have been resolved yet?


I'm still Watching/Waiting for this as well...


----------



## matttucker (Jun 30, 2015)

Just received my Maverick ET-735 last week (ordered off of Amazon....should have ordered from a Forum member). I wanted to use it with my new UDS builds that we are completing, and had really high hopes for this product. Unfortunately, it appears i have been let down. I can't seem to get the app to connect with the transmitter, and when i do, it tells me there are no probes connected.  The fact that it ships without an instruction guide, is pretty comical (as how can i read an instruction manual on my phone, while fumbling through app and phone settings. My only regret is that I didn't keep the box, so i could return the product (tossed it in a bit of drunken competition bbq rage). I might try it with another phone or two (I was trying to use it with a Samsung Galaxy S5 Active....and got no love), just to see.....but as of right now, i am not impressed at all.

I did breakdown, that same day after discovering the ET-735 may be more hassle than it is worth given the software, and purchase an ET-733. I fired that up right away, and had no issues. However, several at the BBQ comp that I was at told me that they can't use wireless mavericks because they will pick up other competitors sensors. That exact issue was what i was trying to avoid by purchasing the ET-735 (well that and being able to monitor 4 probes would have been cool).

--Matt Tucker


----------



## dougmays (Jun 30, 2015)

MattTucker said:


> Just received my Maverick ET-735 last week (ordered off of Amazon....should have ordered from a Forum member). I wanted to use it with my new UDS builds that we are completing, and had really high hopes for this product. Unfortunately, it appears i have been let down. I can't seem to get the app to connect with the transmitter, and when i do, it tells me there are no probes connected.  The fact that it ships without an instruction guide, is pretty comical (as how can i read an instruction manual on my phone, while fumbling through app and phone settings. My only regret is that I didn't keep the box, so i could return the product (tossed it in a bit of drunken competition bbq rage). I might try it with another phone or two (I was trying to use it with a Samsung Galaxy S5 Active....and got no love), just to see.....but as of right now, i am not impressed at all.
> 
> I did breakdown, that same day after discovering the ET-735 may be more hassle than it is worth given the software, and purchase an ET-733. I fired that up right away, and had no issues. However, several at the BBQ comp that I was at told me that they can't use wireless mavericks because they will pick up other competitors sensors. That exact issue was what i was trying to avoid by purchasing the ET-735 (well that and being able to monitor 4 probes would have been cool).
> 
> --Matt Tucker


I use both of my Mavericks (732's) at competitions and have never had issues with frequency interference or anything.

I really wanted to get the 735 but all the reading on here hinted that its not very compatible with Android devices, which is what my phone is. So i'm going to wait for good news about a software update or something new


----------



## mummel (Jun 30, 2015)

Seems like a lot of problems with the 735.  Also, BT range is very limited.  Doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 30, 2015)

735 works great with the iPhone. No issues.


----------



## dougmays (Jul 2, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> 735 works great with the iPhone. No issues.


That's the word so far...they developed the software with iOS in mind and not Android. Im hoping they'll fix that because if they do i'll buy one ASAP


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 3, 2015)

The whole world has become Apple based. I guarantee they'll fix the issue with the android applications but to start they went with apple and can you blame them? Apple basically owns American households now. They are in almost every house in America.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jul 3, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The whole world has become Apple based. I guarantee they'll fix the issue with the android applications but to start they went with apple and can you blame them? Apple basically owns American households now. They are in almost every house in America.


Not this one!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I left Apple when they stopped supporting the AppleIIGS computers and went on developing the Mac's.  Never looked back!


----------



## wade (Jul 3, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The whole world has become Apple based. I guarantee they'll fix the issue with the android applications but to start they went with apple and can you blame them? Apple basically owns American households now. They are in almost every house in America.


Not here either!

Your corner of the world may be Apple based but where I am they certainly don't. A quick snapshot of the people around the office today and 25% had Apple phones and the other 75% had android.

Even though Apple produce quality hardware, I object to paying a premium for a product - and then be dictated to by their marketing department as to what I can and cannot run on it and what it will and will not interface with.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 6, 2015)

In a pure numbers game android far outsells Apple. No arguing that. They are far more affordable. But the apple users (iPhone/iPad) are the consumers who spend the money. Like you said it's a quality device, with a premium price. The people willing to pay for that pricey item are the folks targeted by company's like maverick. They clearly developed the 735 with the iPhone in mind.


----------

